# California guest room door swing?



## Jeffreyarch (Mar 21, 2010)

We are doing CD's on a 4 story hotel in Hayward, California. We have been advised but cannot find it in our title 24 code books that Cali requires all guest bathrooms doors to swing out. City says that the exception we are looking at (1111B4.6) saying that they do not is not in the code book he is looking at. and We cannot find this requirement.

Is this true that ALL guest room baths will swing out in direction of travel in CA? Obviously under 50 occupants

Wash state arch


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: California guest room door swing?

California guest room door swing

1111B.4.6 Bathrooms in hotels, motels;inns, dormitories, resorts, homeless shelters, halfway houses, transient group homes and similar places of transient lodging.

Exception: Hotel and motel bathrooms beyond those specified in Section 1111B.4 need not comply with the provisions of this section or other accessibility provisions ofthe California Building, Electrical and Plumbing Codes if they provide the following features:

1. All bathroom fixtures are in a location that allows a person using a wheelchair measuring 30 inches by 48 inches to touch the wheelchair to any lavatory, urinal, water closet, tub, sauna, shower stall and any other similar sanitary installation, if provided.

2. All bathroom entrance doors have a clear opening width of 32 inches and shall be either sliding doors or shall be hung to swing in the direction ofegress from the bathroom.

Doors.

1.Doors to accessible bathrooms shall comply with Section 1133B.2. Doors shall not swing into the floor space required for any fixture.

* 2. All bathroom entrance doors have a clear opening width of 32 inches (813 mm) and shall be either sliding doors or shall be hung to swing in the direction of egress from the bathroom.*

1. Doors. Doors to accessible bathrooms shall comply with Section 1133B.2. Doors shall not swing into the floor space required for any fixture.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: California guest room door swing?

rules is rules.

I would think you'd want the door to swing in.  The urgency of travel is typically the "in" direction.

y'know. . .  when ya gotta go, ya gotta go!    :lol:


----------



## Yikes (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: California guest room door swing?

CBC for public accommodations would normally require a full turnaround in a restroom (5' diameter circle, or a T turnaround).

The hospitality industry lobbied to get the clear floor space reduced to just the 30" x48" size of the wheelchair, no turning circle required.

Thus, the door needs to swing outward in order for the person to enter and use the bathroom.  If it swing inward into a 30x48 space they would probably be unable to close the door, and the door might bloack access to a fixture.

If you must have the door swing inward, then you might have to design a bigger bathroom.


----------

